# Mark Knopfler



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sep 10 Vancouver, BC
Queen Elizabeth Theatre 

Oct 6 Toronto, ON
Massey Hall 

Oct 7 Montreal, QC
Place Des Arts - Wilfrid Pelletier Theatre


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Never had the pleasure of seing him live. Always admired his style and tone when playing.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Oops - this show too;

Oct 14 Niagara Falls, ON
Fallsview Casino Resort


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Oooh! I'm going to try and snag tickets to that Niagara show!


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Massey Hall already sold out.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nothing out west though?

At least so far.

Well, I have seen him live before.

Pretty good show.


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi guys!

If anyone is interested, here are my achievements on the study of style and art of Mark Knopfler.

I would be happy reviews, criticism and suggestions.


Here's a link to my channel on YouTube.

Pavel Blokhin


----------

